

MIT Does It Right [appointing Abelson to investigate] - jessaustin
http://harry-lewis.blogspot.com/2013/01/mit-does-it-right.html

======
bensw
Would've been nice for them to "do it right" two years ago...

~~~
jessaustin
Definitely! The theme I'm noticing, however, is that it is miraculous when a
large organization _ever_ does anything that isn't intended to enrich
executives and screw over all the little people. Maybe we'll get a miracle in
this case, but I won't hold my breath.

